# Introducing My Son



## AvidHuman (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

The years when you can pose them anyway you want are the best years.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Mel Odious said:


> The years when you can pose them anyway you want are the best years.


Yeah, but eventually, he's going to be 6' 2" and he's going to see that picture and know that his parent posted it on the internet for the whole world to see ......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

AvidHuman said:


>


It will be brilliant, if you could put vegetable shirt. So that he grows up hating veges...LOL. Cute kid.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow.  A REAL Cabbage Patch Kid.

Congratulations.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahaha, that's adorable.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

So cute! Is that his Halloween costume?


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Love the photo.  So adorable.  It looks like the cabbage patch kid has a definite opinion about that hat on his head!!  Too cute.


----------



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

Ha! That is absolutely adorable!


----------

